# Dewayne walk off?



## bigskyguy5 (May 18, 2009)

Hey everyone! I missed the 1st hour tonight. What happen on the Pihl crew? did Dewayne and his son quit or get fired?

Log on!

Eddie:greenchainsaw:


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 19, 2009)

the kid got caned dewayne quit but the old man i think the drinking got the best of him i have had many guys work for me just like him tom trees


----------



## Stihl Does It (May 19, 2009)

bigskyguy5 said:


> Hey everyone! I missed the 1st hour tonight. What happen on the Pihl crew? did Dewayne and his son quit or get fired?
> 
> Log on!
> 
> Eddie:greenchainsaw:



Dustin was pissed about Mike Pihl coming down the hill to the choker area and telling those guys how to do their job. The next day, Dustin choked a tree with a root ball attached that needed bucking. They had to stop pulling that log to the landing until it got bucked. Supposedly, the additional weight of the root ball dragging up the hill could possibly pull the yarder over. Pihl came down the hill again and started arguing with Dustin and finally told him to leave.

The next day, Dewayne was a bit miffed about how Mike had acted towards his son and he didn't feel like working or taking any orders from the other crew on the landing. Since the season was due to end in two days, he just walked off and ended his season early. He was talking about traveling to a warmer climate like Jamaica.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## bigskyguy5 (May 19, 2009)

*logging/ drinking*



tomtrees58 said:


> the kid got caned dewayne quit but the old man i think the drinking got the best of him i have had many guys work for me just like him tom trees



Yea my wife and I have seen our fare share of heavy drinking loggers. The funny thing is, when they are sober they are real good workers. The ones we have had anyway. Its real sad to us to see such men do so much damage to themselves and to their integrity by booze. Very sad.

God bless.

Ed & Rhonda
Angel Fire timber and Firewood LLC:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Mike Van (May 19, 2009)

I think the History channel hired a screen writer from Soap Opera Digest to manage the Pihl crew. Last season was so much better than this WWF bull:censored: I expected to see Jerry Springer jump out from behind a tree.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (May 19, 2009)

:agree2:


----------



## catman963 (May 19, 2009)

Mike Van said:


> I think the History channel hired a screen writer from Soap Opera Digest to manage the Pihl crew. Last season was so much better than this WWF bull:censored: I expected to see Jerry Springer jump out from behind a tree.




lol :agree2: It was outa control!! I'm sure they raise the drama, by lots of editing too!!


----------



## turnkey4099 (May 20, 2009)

I was thoroughly disgusted with the first hour and their constant "contest" BS. When that 'root ball' thing came up that did it. There is no professional crew out there that would stand around and jaw about a simple bucking job. Someone would have jumped in and bucked it beforethe first words were exchanged. Staged? You got it! I didn't even bother to watch the second hour.

Harry K


----------



## bigskyguy5 (May 20, 2009)

*How it works*



turnkey4099 said:


> I was thoroughly disgusted with the first hour and their constant "contest" BS. When that 'root ball' thing came up that did it. There is no professional crew out there that would stand around and jaw about a simple bucking job. Someone would have jumped in and bucked it beforethe first words were exchanged. Staged? You got it! I didn't even bother to watch the second hour.
> 
> Harry K


 I happen to agree with you completely on the root ball. I do not know of any crew that would stand around and whine about it. Espically not one of our guys. Even though we now live in Eastern Ky, im from Seeley Lake Mt, and have logged for various large family own logging compaines in Montana,Northern Idaho,and the Coast range of Oregon and Wash state and yes I have worked with some pretty funny crews but they always pitched in.

I thought I would let everyone know how this show works. We were recently out in the Northwest and had supper on various nights at Camp 18 Resturant were you see the crews on axe men eating. Like all small town nearly everyone knows everybody. Just the way Rhonda and I like it. We happen to run in to Jay,[Browning] and as he told us none of the crews have any, say so over what they film and how much they film and no one gets paid. He said they shoot miles of film and catch all the good stuff and the bad stuff, then when they are wrapped up they head back to their studio and edit the heck out of everything and splice together what they want and no one one the crews has any say so and no one on the crews get to see what they are going to show next year until it comes out. They are like us, they have to sit and wait for the show to come on like all of us to see what is going to be on.

Doowop did, get fired, and that incident did happen, and they just happen to be filming that day and got it on tape. Of course as you all know if they simply showed every week a good looging job and everything working smoothly, and no antics, the only people who would watch the show is guys like us in here. Rest of the US sad to say want to see antics, cussing, and blow ups. Rest of the US do not, want to be educated on logging, they want escape from reality in front of their TV and continued to be dumbed down.


god bless Everyone

Ed & Rhonda
Angel Fire Timber and Firewood, LLC:greenchainsaw::agree2:


----------



## Ske-bum (May 20, 2009)

bigskyguy5 said:


> I thought I would let everyone know how this show works. We were recently out in the Northwest and had supper on various nights at Camp 18 Resturant were you see the crews on axe men eating. Like all small town nearly everyone knows everybody. Just the way Rhonda and I like it. We happen to run in to Jay,[Browning] and as he told us none of the crews have any, say so over what they film and how much they film and *no one gets paid*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So Ed, my question is why in the world would you put yourself through this BS if you weren't getting paid?? I think someone (Jay) isn't telling the whole story or left something out. 

Why have all these camera guys and etc getting in the way slowing everything down when basically there is nothing in it for the logging company?? Doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## bigskyguy5 (May 20, 2009)

Ske-bum said:


> So Ed, my question is why in the world would you put yourself through this BS if you weren't getting paid?? I think someone (Jay) isn't telling the whole story or left something out.
> 
> Why have all these camera guys and etc getting in the way slowing everything down when basically there is nothing in it for the logging company?? Doesn't make any sense to me.




If you go to Jays website and read what he has to say you will see. I can assure you that JM Browning is a 100 pct honest man. Read his letter to the President too. They dont have to pay them. The shows on TV that have the best ratings draw advertisers, and advertisers pay big money. Also their is a excellent video on the history channel that they never air on TV that shows the filming crew talking to the logging crews and I guess alot of the polotical correct crowd would not like what they hear. Many times the filming crews did, get in the way and in a nut shell were told to get out of the way. No, I dont think Jay left anything, out.

Ed:greenchainsaw:


----------



## wood4heat (May 20, 2009)

They've got to get something out of it. I was told Pihl didn't want to have Dewayne or Dustin on his crew this year but History channel wouldn't use him without them. He hired them back to stay on the show.


----------



## bigskyguy5 (May 20, 2009)

wood4heat said:


> They've got to get something out of it. I was told Pihl didn't want to have Dewayne or Dustin on his crew this year but History channel wouldn't use him without them. He hired them back to stay on the show.




Not to take you to task, but you state you were told this. Who told you? I ask this cause we always see alot of things like this online were someone states they were told this or that, and yet they never say [who] told them. We can only speak for ourselves as a hard working couple, and no one else. We, never ever, deal in 2nd hand info. We always, verify the source on anything, someone tells us. Did Mike himself tell you this?


God bless.

Ed & Rhonda:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Ske-bum (May 20, 2009)

bigskyguy5 said:


> If you go to Jays website and read what he has to say you will see. I can assure you that JM Browning is a 100 pct honest man. Read his letter to the President too. They dont have to pay them. The shows on TV that have the best ratings draw advertisers, and advertisers pay big money. Also their is a excellent video on the history channel that they never air on TV that shows the filming crew talking to the logging crews and I guess alot of the polotical correct crowd would not like what they hear. Many times the filming crews did, get in the way and in a nut shell were told to get out of the way. No, I dont think Jay left anything, out.
> 
> Ed:greenchainsaw:



Well went and read his explanation of why he did the show. One thing that stands out is that he was hoping to show the logging industry in a positive light or something like that. Looks like that plan failed, through editing etc.

Like you say and he says on his website, he is getting nothing out of it. If it was me, I wouldn't do the show anymore, simple as that. History Channel is making millions off of him and his crew, and to show his crew the way they do is crap and basically disrepectful, of decent folk. 

Just my two cents. I have stopped watching the show since the helicopter getting "lost" episode. Too much drama, too little facts. If I wanted that much drama I would listen to my wife's friends dating adventures, now that is drama.


----------



## wood4heat (May 20, 2009)

bigskyguy5 said:


> Not to take you to task, but you state you were told this. Who told you? I ask this cause we always see alot of things like this online were someone states they were told this or that, and yet they never say [who] told them. We can only speak for ourselves as a hard working couple, and no one else. We, never ever, deal in 2nd hand info. We always, verify the source on anything, someone tells us. Did Mike himself tell you this?
> 
> 
> God bless.
> ...



An acquaintance in the industry. I trust he knows what he's talking about and would have no reason to make anything up. As you pointed out I didn't hear it first hand from Mike himself and didn't want to portray it as anything other than what it was so I put it as "I was told". Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## tbuggle (May 20, 2009)

either James or Jimmy, whichever is the kid, needs to punch his old man in the mouth. shut him the hell up, never heard such a whiner.


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 20, 2009)

Yea my wife and I have seen our fare share of heavy drinking loggers. The funny thing is, when they are sober they are real good workers. The ones we have had anyway. Its real sad to us to see such men do so much damage to themselves and to their integrity by booze. Very sad.

:agree2:110% tom trees


----------



## turnkey4099 (May 21, 2009)

Ske-bum said:


> Well went and read his explanation of why he did the show. One thing that stands out is that he was hoping to show the logging industry in a positive light or something like that. Looks like that plan failed, through editing etc.
> 
> Like you say and he says on his website, he is getting nothing out of it. If it was me, I wouldn't do the show anymore, simple as that. History Channel is making millions off of him and his crew, and to show his crew the way they do is crap and basically disrepectful, of decent folk.
> 
> Just my two cents. I have stopped watching the show since the helicopter getting "lost" episode. Too much drama, too little facts. If I wanted that much drama I would listen to my wife's friends dating adventures, now that is drama.




If, as someone says, he wanted to show logging in a good light, why in H E double toothpicks would he have come back for a second season seeing the asinine crap that was shown on season one?

Harry K


----------



## capetrees (May 21, 2009)

When the show first aired, I liked Dewayne, I thought he was funny and easy going but willing to work when on the job. Now all I see is a drama queen and a failing drunk. I'm kinda glad to see him gone. And take the drama with ya! Don't let the door hit ya where the good lord split ya!


----------



## slowp (May 22, 2009)

turnkey4099 said:


> If, as someone says, he wanted to show logging in a good light, why in H E double toothpicks would he have come back for a second season seeing the asinine crap that was shown on season one?
> 
> Harry K



I noticed that they hardly showed the Browning side at all this year. So, my theory is that the Brownings were producing wood with few "incidents" and were deemed too boring to show as much this year. The "load count" competition shows that. Anybody who can move that many loads out of a thinning and keep up with a clearcut outfit has my respect--unless they scarred the heck out of the leave trees. I doubt that too much was damaged that time of year.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (May 22, 2009)

I think it's best for Dwayne and Dustin not to ever go back to Mike Pihl logging. Mike Pihl is never on the site, he never knows both sides of the story, and he thinks he can't live without Leland and that :censored::censored: Keith Morris. Leland and Keith are too stupid to solve problems like normal human beings, they can't just calmy, rationally handle the situation without yelling and wasting time like they always. They need to just get it done.


----------



## jburlingham (May 22, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> I think it's best for Dwayne and Dustin not to ever go back to Mike Pihl logging. Mike Pihl is never on the site, he never knows both sides of the story, and he thinks he can't live without Leland and that :censored::censored: Keith Morris. Leland and Keith are too stupid to solve problems like normal human beings, they can't just calmy, rationally handle the situation without yelling and wasting time like they always. They need to just get it done.



That is the god's honest truth.....
I think the problems start with Mike Never being on the job, and the Keiths lack of ability to do anything but ##### fuels the fire.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (May 22, 2009)

Maybe if Keith and Leland grew a set and got their azzes out their machines they would get some sense knocked into them by the crew.


----------



## 2dogs (May 22, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> Maybe if Keith and Leland grew a set and got their azzes out their machines they would get some sense knocked into them by the crew.



Yep, getting Leland out of the yarder would speed up production. Maybe that is where Brad should have started. The boss should always be on the job down in the rigging. None of this site boss/hook tender/crew supervisor stuff. If he has more than one side or another job somewhere else he should shut one down till he gets there. If fact maybe he could hire Brad to sign checks and bid on jobs.


----------



## jburlingham (May 22, 2009)

One of the things with Keith that spun me was he's crying about how the guy on the landing is bucking, yet won't take the time to show him a better way, just whines and gets his fat lazy a$$ back in the machine.

And same guy on the landing (doing 2 jobs, due to no shows) misses a choker and the log goes back down hill, Leland calls him lazy? While if Leland wasn't so busy paying attention to his cigarette, then maybe he would have caught the mistake and been able to stop the machine, instead he lets it go and starts screaming at a guy who missed it by doing the work of 2 people.
And the log into the landing wasn't Lelands first go at this, he has done it a bunch of times, because he doesn't :censored: pay attention to what he is doing.


----------



## 2dogs (May 22, 2009)

jburlingham said:


> One of the things with Keith that spun me was he's crying about how the guy on the landing is bucking, yet won't take the time to show him a better way, just whines and gets his fat lazy a$$ back in the machine.
> 
> And same guy on the landing (doing 2 jobs, due to no shows) misses a choker and the log goes back down hill, Leland calls him lazy? While if Leland wasn't so busy paying attention to his cigarette, then maybe he would have caught the mistake and been able to stop the machine, instead he lets it go and starts screaming at a guy who missed it by doing the work of 2 people.
> And the log into the landing wasn't Lelands first go at this, he has done it a bunch of times, because he doesn't :censored: pay attention to what he is doing.



Yep, Leland is running the yarder because he doesn't pay attention to his job. Running a yarder is easy.


----------



## jburlingham (May 22, 2009)

2dogs said:


> Yep, Leland is running the yarder because he doesn't pay attention to his job. Running a yarder is easy.



Not saying it's easy, never ran one myself, I'm sure its just a complicated as a dragline crane, which is tricky and sucks to run. I'm just saying based on what I have seen on the screen he seems constantly distracted and has sent plenty of wood back.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (May 22, 2009)

Yeah I think #### has bucked enough logs to know what he's doing.


----------



## LANNY (May 22, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> Yea my wife and I have seen our fare share of heavy drinking loggers. The funny thing is, when they are sober they are real good workers. The ones we have had anyway. Its real sad to us to see such men do so much damage to themselves and to their integrity by booze. Very sad.
> 
> :agree2:110% tom trees



:jawdrop:I knew it, I knew it, Tom can write and spell........Lanny


----------



## Meadow Beaver (May 22, 2009)

I just have to say Mike Pihl really showed his true colors this year on what a poor business owner/ operator he is, I mean lets look at the statistics on a line graph.

Who runs the best outfit? The worst? 

Best .Jay Browning

.Rygaard


Good . R&R Conner




Worst .S&S Aqua  


.Mike Pihl Logging, way down here below the worst


You can connect the dots if you want.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (May 22, 2009)

I can't get these to line up at an angle.


----------



## Junior (May 22, 2009)

Don't wanna start anything here, but this entire showing has been edited way beyond reality by granola eating hybrid operators. Nothing is as it seems.


----------



## Rookie1 (May 22, 2009)

Junior said:


> Don't wanna start anything here, but this entire showing has been edited way beyond reality by granola eating hybrid operators. Nothing is as it seems.



What exactly is a granola eating hybrid operator. Im not familiar with that term. Also I agree its way over edited. I also am dissapointed in Dewanye walking off. I wanted to see him centerpunch that operator giving him a hard time.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (May 22, 2009)

Yea that also pizzes me off, they only show the bad times of the crew working.


----------



## Junior (May 22, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> Yea that also pizzes me off, they only show the bad times of the crew working.



Out of 50 of Mike's employees, they only filmed a half dozen hungover drunks. Looks good on TV I guess.


----------



## capetrees (May 22, 2009)

Instead of blaming Mike, why not look at what he has to work with, old world drunks and new world punks. And if he's the guy down the slope rigging with the guys, how is the company to get new jobs and continue to stay afloat. I don't see old man Rygaard down the slope or Browning. If anyone is abusive and childish it's Brownings spoiled kid. If I was on the job for one day I'd have smacked him right down the mountain.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (May 22, 2009)

What really bothers me are stupid ideas and mistakes like when Mike told Dwayne and Levi to cut the trees to tree length so he could yard it faster. But Mike knew his yarder didn't have the power to pull tree length and he knew he was logging some big trees. So what in his right mind made him think it would be ok to leave it tree length an take it out on Dwayne?


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 23, 2009)

Junior said:


> Out of 50 of Mike's employees, they only filmed a half dozen hungover drunks. Looks good on TV I guess.



:agree2:tom trees


----------



## slowp (May 23, 2009)

Rookie1 said:


> What exactly is a granola eating hybrid operator. Im not familiar with that term. Also I agree its way over edited. I also am dissapointed in Dewanye walking off. I wanted to see him centerpunch that operator giving him a hard time.




Hippie Tree Huggers from Collyfonia. Burbank, CA. Hmmm. Maybe they are related to the _*Laugh In *[/I ]producers?_


----------



## Meadow Beaver (May 23, 2009)

We don't have a real hippy problem around here, you Westerners gota learn how to control your hippy population.


----------



## jburlingham (May 23, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> What really bothers me are stupid ideas and mistakes like when Mike told Dwayne and Levi to cut the trees to tree length so he could yard it faster. But Mike knew his yarder didn't have the power to pull tree length and he knew he was logging some big trees. So what in his right mind made him think it would be ok to leave it tree length an take it out on Dwayne?



Most likely he didn't think that it would be a problem, and when it became one it was easier to forget what he told them and blame them.


----------



## MOE (May 25, 2009)

It's interesting to read the different takes on the conflicts. There are two basic sides, management and labor. I am on the labor side of the balance and tend to side with labor on most of the issues I see. If a boss is, arrogent, disrespectfull, micro managing, or being a bully, that's what really stands out to me. The management minded would see the poor job performance, work ethic or unreliability as bigger issues,(which I see as issues as well).


----------

